# Fta



## Satpro92 (Jan 30, 2005)

I have installed three FTA systems for customers to receive Farsi language programming(local Iranian doctors) all are aimed at the T5 location,nothing on that satellite even remotely interests me,but as far as FTA that is the extent of my knowledge. 

I have customers(our regular Dish Network Customers) ask me more and more frequently about FTA,can someone tell me why this would be a good option other than for foreign language programming.Of course I am not looking to steer our customers away from Dish,but I would like to know what I am talking about.

Also,I am curious for myself  .


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

With a motorized dish you can get all kinds of programming. Good Bit of it in English and actaully pick up a few cable channels for free. And various local stations acrsoss the us. But Now where neara replacement for a cable or satellite sub. There is all so I usually suggest it for people want to see things they would not normally see on cable or dish or direct.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

First, check out the sticky at the top of the forum and drop by the FTA List: www.ftalist.com . That'll show you everything that's available with a 30-inch dish.

I chose it for sports I can't get anywhere else. This week, three stations are scheduled to show the Big 12 basketball tournament. A week from Saturday, KPBI will start its Cardinals baseball season with an exhibition game. In the fall, having extra Fox and CBS stations adds football game choices, and every Saturday afternoon during school, somebody has college sports.

Now that I have it, I'm also impressed by other programming. The Tube is simply the best music channel. ImaginAsian is a fun source of Asian programming for English speakers. New Abilities (previously For The People) shows movies and has talk shows. Fashion TV has some interesting late-night shows. Plus these independent stations have old Bonanza and Cheers reruns, and the extra network affiliates make it easier to time-shift programming.

Then there are the wild feeds. Lots of raw news feeds during the day, and some sports feeds in the evening. If you feel like exploring, you can often stumble onto something you'd never see anywhere else.

Finally, there's the programming in all those other languages. If you'd ever want to learn Portuguese or Chinese or Arabic, this kind of immersion would really help. Or you can just scratch your head and wonder what the heck they're doing! 

I don't think you'll lose many Dish customers to FTA the way it is now. FTA makes a great supplement but a poor replacement. There's no ESPN, no CNN, no Nickelodeon. There's no program guide, and channels arrive and fade away all the time; Mom and Pop will never go for it. But for $200-400 investment and $0 monthly fee, I think it's great fun!

Please let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

I watch it for the TUBE music channel. Old classics, screw VH1 and MTV not even close. In the summer Cardinals baseball on Sundays. I spend my Saturday mornings scanning while everyone is still sleeping. Great Hobby for little cost.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

You might notice on some of the boards that some people are thinking of "Free-to-Air" as "Free-to-Steal", confusing it with the hacked receivers. 

True FTA is mostly a hobbyist adventure, much like shortwave radio. There are quite a few feeds up there that are the same programming as what the DBS people sell, but are broadcast in the clear. There are also several paid-programming services, such as some of the GlobecastWTV feeds.

Many services come and go, and some are marginal in quality, but many are very interesting. I think I watch about 10% network/commercial TV now, and about 90% FTA.


----------



## Satpro92 (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info,I like the idea of possibly getting more sports.Of course my wife would probably leave :lol: .


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Wife's come and go but a FTA satellite system is for life : )

I like the news feeds on FTA, car Chase's or as I seen just the other day a cow chase : ) If news is happening anywhere in the world as a FTA user you will be one of the first to see it.............just can't beat that. Its a lot of fun! But slightly more addictive than crack : )

And with EVERY network channel available right now FTA, it can save the average customer $5 a month on digital local channels, all the shows are the same only the local news differs around the country.


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

Quick question PSB, were you able to catch raw feeds from the Atlanta shooting yesterday??


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Yes and the siege today......very very sad! Now I am watching the crap that has just happened in WI. Around 6-7 folks shot dead at a church service. Including little kids.............RIP. Then the scum bag shot himself! Dirty Rat that he was, he will get whats coming to him "downstairs"


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

PSB which satelittes are best to check when these things start to happen?


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

IA-6, AMC-9, G-11, SBS-6, all KU band!


----------

